# What the hell is wrong with you!!



## shyguy84

¿Cómo se dice "What the hell is wrong with you", the context being along the lines of having a bad day so "what the hell is wrong with you" is asked? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Namarne

¿Qué narices pasa contigo? ¿Qué demonios te pasa hoy? Something like that.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:
Más maleducado:
¿Qué coño pasa contigo?
Alexa


----------



## Namarne

Si dijese "fuck" en lugar de "hell" estaría de acuerdo con Alexa.


----------



## ErOtto

o... ¿Qué hostias te pasa?

Que no tiene que ver con "fuck"


----------



## Namarne

Mmm, no sé, qué quieres que te diga, "hostias" es muy agresivo, más aún que "coño", y a mí no me parece que "hell" lo sea tanto...


----------



## VLADI11711

¿Qué diablos pasa contigo?


----------



## Namarne

VLADI11711 said:


> Que diablos pasa contigo


 
Ahí, ahí, esa es buena, y si le pones el acento a "qué", fantástico. 
Y los signos de interrogación.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Voto por tu sugerencia: ¿*Qué diablos pasa contigo?*


----------



## pejeman

En México sería:

-¿Qué te pasa?

-¿Qué carambas te pasa?

-¿Qué chingados te pasa? (Muy agresivo o muy fraternal, dependiendo de quién y cómo te lo diga.)

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Hombre, la opción de los chingados no está mal, pejeman, pero eso solo sería posible en Méjico, perdón, en México.
Con eso no quiero decir que aquí en España no haya chingados.


----------



## Berenguer

En Español, y no resulta ofensivo en grado sumo, se podría decir *¡qué cojones pasa contigo!*, o un *¡de qué coño vas!* (este último ya es un poco más macarrilla, pero muuuuuy usado). Ahora que veo los dos escritos, veo que los españoles tenemos una gran tendencia a llevar todo hacia el mismo terreno...



> En México sería:
> 
> -¿Qué te pasa?
> 
> -¿Qué carambas te pasa?



Creo que *¿Qué te pasa?* es demasiado light, y el uso de carambas en España no está muy bien visto...lo usa la gente "pija" o "finolis" (en Mexico...creo que se les llama _niños fresa_) cuando no quieren decir una palabrota, entonces usan aproximaciones a tacos tales como "carambas" "coimes" "corcholis" etc...


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:
La verdad, se mire como se mire, en España lo que más se escucha es ¿Qué coño pasa contigo?, o ¿De qué coño vas? como dice Berenguer, sea o no sea la traducción literal de "hell". Yo lo he visto traducido como ¿Qué infiernos te pasa?, 
¿Qué demonios te pasa? Así que hay para todos los gustos.
Alexa


----------



## Bocha

Acá diríamos:

¿Qué carajo te pasa!
o
¿Qué diablos te pasa!


----------



## Namarne

alexacohen said:


> Hola:
> La verdad, se mire como se mire, en España lo que más se escucha es ¿Qué coño pasa contigo?, o ¿De qué coño vas? como dice Berenguer, sea o no sea la traducción literal de "hell". Yo lo he visto traducido como ¿Qué infiernos te pasa?,
> ¿Qué demonios te pasa? Así que hay para todos los gustos.
> Alexa


 
Ah no, no estoy de acuerdo. (Controversia, jeje.) El criterio no puede ser únicamente lo que más se use. Es importante traducir la expresividad del original. Si un inglés puede decir "hell" o "fuck" y opta por el primero, la traducción debe respetarlo. Otra cosa es que tú opines que "coño" es la palabra ideal para traducir "hell". Eso no te lo discuto. Es decir, sí te lo discuto, pero lo respeto. Pero no se puede decir que optas por "coño" porque sea lo más habitual.


----------



## matsorri

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Alexa y lo traduciria como "Que coño pasa contigo" aunque la opcion "que diablos pasa contigo" tambien me parece bien pero menos correcta porque a mi el *What the hell is wrong with you!!* me parece que suena mas duro en ingles que el "que diablos pasa contigo" del castellano, que suena un poco "ÑOÑO" jejeje.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:
_Personalmente_ yo traduciría "What the hell is wrong with you?" como "¿Qué coño pasa contigo?" y "What the fuck is wrong with you?" como "¿Qué cojones pasa contigo?"


> Si un inglés puede decir "hell" o "fuck" y opta por el primero, la traducción debe respetarlo.
> Es importante traducir la expresividad del original


No _creo_ que haya que respetar las expresiones de un idioma al traducirlas a otro. _Creo _sinceramente que en español (ojo, de España), la expresividad de la frase inglesa se refleja perfectamente traduciendo "coño". No _creo_ que la mejor opción para una traducción sea la literal palabra por palabra. Para eso ya está el traductor automático, y si de verdad fuera bueno, nosotros no estaríamos discutiendo. 
Alexa


----------



## ErOtto

alexacohen said:


> No _creo_ que haya que respetar las expresiones de un idioma al traducirlas a otro. _Creo _sinceramente que en español (ojo, de España), la expresividad de la frase inglesa se refleja perfectamente traduciendo "coño". No _creo_ que la mejor opción para una traducción sea la literal palabra por palabra. Para eso ya está el traductor automático, y si de verdad fuera bueno, nosotros no estaríamos discutiendo.
> Alexa


 
Eso es, HABLANDO EN PLATA... que tampoco se traduce por "speaking in silver"   

Que si siempre fuese así, FROM LOST TO THE RIVER, Namarne


----------



## Namarne

Si me decís dónde he defendido yo las traducciones literales podré contestaros. Mientras tanto, no sé de qué me estáis hablando.


----------



## Sagittarius_Girl

OK, como me gusta la traducción literal, si el original dice palabrotas, y aunque me sienta mal al entregar la traducción, lo respetaría

"What a hell is wrong with you"? _¿Qué diablos te sucede?_

"What a fuck is wrong with you?" _¿Qué mierda/carajo te pasa? _


----------



## Argónida

De acuerdo con alexa, más que nada porque "¿Qué diablos te pasa?", al menos donde yo vivo, no lo usa nadie. Suena más a doblaje de película, a traducción literal del inglés, pero no es una expresión que se use de forma natural, no es lo que dice la gente.

Para mí lo más usual, y que no suena demasiado fuerte a pesar de la palabra que es: "¿Qué coño te pasa?".


----------



## alexacohen

Namarne:


> El criterio no puede ser únicamente lo que más se use. Es importante traducir la expresividad del original. Si un inglés puede decir "hell" o "fuck" y opta por el primero, la traducción debe respetar


No es que hayas defendido exactamente las traducciones literales. Pero en una traducción siempre hay un punto de vista que pertenece única y exclusivamente al traductor (traductor=traidor). 
"What the hell..." es una expresión muy, muy habitual en inglés, al menos, en el británico. Un tanto ruda. Para mí, como traductora=traidora que soy, la traducción sería "coño", porque es una expresión muy, muy habitual en español, y "coño" en español (de España) es mal educado, pero ya no una palabrota. Creo que se corresponden muy bien.
Alexa


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Aquí se formó una discusión que pretende defender el uso del término *coño* (propiciado por los amigos foreros españoles) frente a otros como por ejemplo *diablos*.

Por encima de una traducción literal es más importante que el sentido de la frase sea inteligible para la mayoría, especialmente si está destinada a un texto de amplia difusión en el mundo hispanoparlante.

Ya en otro foro se mencionó que la población española gira alrededor de los 40 millones mientras que la latinoamericana puede estimarse en 360 millones. No se trata de cifras exactas pero se pretende insinuar la relación numérica.

*Coño *es perfectamente entendible en España pero no necesariamente por todos en Latinoamérica. *¿Qué diablos ...* dentro del sentido de la frase posiblemente sea más entendible en su sentido por una mayoría, incluso la española.

El aporte *¿Qué diablos..'* de nuestro docto _Bocha_ apoya esta opinión.

Por otra parte, si el traductor pretende usar la expresión *coño* en una novela que se desarrolla en España, desde luego debe utilizarlo para mantener el sabor local.

Deberíamos abstenernos de insistir en el uso de determinados términos por el solo hecho de que sea de uso corriente en nuestro propio entorno lingüistico, desconociendo la capacidad de otros de interpretarlo.


----------



## Tizona

A ver, seamos sinceros... 
¿Cuántos de los españoles de este foro usan en su vida diaria palabras como "demonios", "infierno" y cosas así en frases como la susodicha?

Dependiendo del día que tenga yo también, mi reaccón iría del "¿pero tú de qué vas?, ¿pero qué leches te pasa?" al  "¿pero tú de qué  hostias vas?, ¿pero qué hostias te pasa?"

"Coño"  es una palabra que no suelo usar casi nunca.


----------



## ivanovic77

De acuerdo con Juan Carlos Garling. Creo que quien ha preguntado es norteamericano, de modo que las opiniones de los españoles le importarán un bledo. Más bien querrá saber cómo lo dirían los mexicanos. La traducción más internacional supongo que es "¿qué diablos te pasa?"


----------



## alexacohen

Juan Carlos:


> en España lo que más se escucha es ¿Qué coño pasa contigo?, o ¿De qué coño vas? como dice Berenguer, sea o no sea la traducción literal de "hell". Yo lo he visto traducido como ¿Qué infiernos te pasa?,
> ¿Qué demonios te pasa? Así que hay para todos los gustos.


Desde el primer momento dejé claro que "coño" podría ser una traducción correcta en español (de España); también indiqué que había muchas formas de traducirlo, y que la opción final dependía exclusivamente del traductor. Como yo traduzco única y exclusivamente para un público español (de España), esa es la opción que yo escogería, sin desmerecer ninguna otra, por supuesto. 
Por lo que no entiendo en absoluto por qué sentó tan mal mi traducción y se me dijo que no respetaba el original inglés. 


> "Si un inglés puede decir "hell" o "fuck" y opta por el primero, la traducción debe respetarlo.


Si nos atenemos a eso, la traducción sería "¿Qué infierno te pasa?"
¿Qué decimos, entonces, si en inglés está escrito "What the fuck is this?"
"¿Qué polvo es esto?" "¿Qué folleteo es esto?" 
Por cierto, nuestro compañero Bocha dió dos opciones: ¿Qué diablos...? y ¿Qué carajo...?
Recuerdo la traducción al español de la última frase de Rhett Butler en "Gone with the wind".
"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn".
"Francamente, querida, eso no me importa".
¿de verdad te parece una buena traducción?
Alexa


----------



## Tizona

ivanovic77 said:


> Creo que quien ha preguntado es norteamericano, de modo que las opiniones de los españoles le importarán un bledo. Más bien querrá saber cómo lo dirían los mexicanos.




Vaya, porque tú lo digas...


----------



## Argónida

Quien ha preguntado, por otra parte, no es norteamericano sino británico, así que a lo mejor sí que le interesa cómo lo diríamos aquí...


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

alexacohen said:


> Juan Carlos:
> 
> Desde el primer momento dejé claro que "coño" podría ser una traducción correcta en español (de España); también indiqué que había muchas formas de traducirlo, y que la opción final dependía exclusivamente del traductor. Como yo traduzco única y exclusivamente para un público español (de España), esa es la opción que yo escogería, sin desmerecer ninguna otra, por supuesto.
> Por lo que no entiendo en absoluto por qué sentó tan mal mi traducción y se me dijo que no respetaba el original inglés.
> Alexa


 
Pienso que no debemos interpretar los comentarios generales como algo personal. Desde ya el mío no estaba dirigido a tí o a otro español en particular ni a descalificar el uso de *coño* en España. No hay tal cosa como que tu alcance me cayó mal. Tampoco es necesario intentar justificarnos - aunque admito que yo tambíen tiendo a hacerlo, aunque prefiero explicar.

El espíritu de mis líneas era decir que si la traducción fuera para un texto de amplia divulgación entre hispanoparlantes, se debería intentar como norma usar el término más comprensible para la mayoría. Si _shyguy84 _desea la traducción para uso casual hablado, es irrelevante qué palabra desee usar.

Tu alcance respecto a _*coño*_ en España es totalmente válido, pero el término no es de uso común en el entorno latinoamericano y pocos conocen su connotación.

_shyguy84,_ después de haber hecho su consulta y haber embarcado a todos en el tema, debe estar sentado en la playa viendo como todos discuten entre ellos.

_'Como el capítán Araya,_
_que embarcó a su gente_
_y se quedó en la playa'._


----------



## alexacohen

Juan Carlos:
La verdad, no pensé cuando contesté en el follón en el que me estaba metiendo... Si lo llego a imaginar, no digo nada.
Pero para reírnos un poco, te copio unas bonitas traducciones. Reales.
la madre que lo parió 
The mother who gave birth to him 
Marica el último
Sissy the last
Cantamañanas
Morning singer
Mi gozo en un pozo
My happiness in a well
En todas partes cuecen habas
Everywhere they boil beans
¡Vamos, no me jodas!
Let's go, don't fuck me!
Se fué por los cerros de Ubeda
He went down the Ubeda Mountains
¡Manda huevos!
Send eggs!
No puedo con mi alma
I can't with my soul.
Alexa


----------



## Irethtook

Yo diría: ¿qué demonios te pasa/sucede?


----------



## Berenguer

Ya que uno de los primeros que apoyó el término "coño" en "¡¿Qué coño pasa contigo?! fui yo, voy a hablar.
Las traducciones son traducciones tanto en cuanto las adaptas a un contexto y a una realidad, así que traducciones como "qué diablos te pasa" porque simple y llanamente porque en el original inglés utilicen "hell" me parece siemplemente una mala traducción. Sería como traducir "I am 18 years-old" por "yo soy 18 años viejo" y quedarse tan pancho... Si se quiere traducir por "qué diablos te pasa" porque realmente es la frase que uno utiliza, ¡perfecto! pero no porque en el original haya un "hell" o un "fuck" o un "milk"...por poner alguno más.
Las traducciones, insisto, literales, son simplemente erróneas, tanto en cuanto no lo adaptan, insisto a la realidad del lugar de traducción.
Así pues, me mantengo en mi traducción como "coño" o "cojones" porque, en España, que es mi realidad de traducción, es la más válida, ya que es la más usada. Nos guste o no. Ya que "diablos" "demonios" "coimes" "carambas" "carambitas" (y carambirulás...) son minoritarios.
Y aunque el que haya preguntado sea norteamericano, britanico, finés, nepalés o de Lepe (un pueblo muy bonito de Huelva) yo le contesto como Español, por  mucho que le moleste a quien le moleste.
Y por cierto, señorita granadina alexacohen, siento haberla dejado sola contestando y defendiendo nuestra traducción (se le han echado al cuello a degüello), pero me ha sido imposible antes. Y ya que se es de Graná....ole ole y ole.


----------



## Ce Acatl

Pues independientemente de como se diga en otros lugares al otro lado del charco, aquí, en este lejano rincón del mundo se diría:

! Que putas vergas te pasa, 'tas pendejo o que pedo!

Aunque por supuesto no es literal ni mucho menos; yo solo he tomado la escencia de la frase original en inglés y he optado por preguntarme como lo diría la gente aquí en las calles...

(En lo personal me gusta mas *coño* que *diablos*...)


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

alexacohen said:


> Juan Carlos:
> La verdad, no pensé cuando contesté en el follón en el que me estaba metiendo... Si lo llego a imaginar, no digo nada.
> Pero para reírnos un poco, te copio unas bonitas traducciones. Reales.
> la madre que lo parió
> The mother who gave birth to him
> Marica el último
> Sissy the last
> Cantamañanas
> Morning singer
> Mi gozo en un pozo
> My happiness in a well
> En todas partes cuecen habas
> Everywhere they boil beans
> ¡Vamos, no me jodas!
> Let's go, don't fuck me!
> Se fué por los cerros de Ubeda
> He went down the Ubeda Mountains
> ¡Manda huevos!
> Send eggs!
> No puedo con mi alma
> I can't with my soul.
> Alexa


Festejo tu buen humor. Lo que más me causa risa es que un forero consulta por una palabra sólo por curiosidad - sin siquiera necesitar la traducción para un trabajo - y todos nos ponemos a romper lanzas como si fuera un asunto de vida o muerte. Y de la persona que consultó nunca más se supo y todos lo hemos olvidado, incluso dejándolo más confundido de lo que estaba al principio.

¿Qué coño nos pasa?


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Berenguer said:


> Ya que uno de los primeros que apoyó el término "coño" en "¡¿Qué coño pasa contigo?! fui yo, voy a hablar.
> Las traducciones son traducciones tanto en cuanto las adaptas a un contexto y a una realidad, así que traducciones como "qué diablos te pasa" porque simple y llanamente porque en el original inglés utilicen "hell" me parece siemplemente una mala traducción. Sería como traducir "I am 18 years-old" por "yo soy 18 años viejo" y quedarse tan pancho... Si se quiere traducir por "qué diablos te pasa" porque realmente es la frase que uno utiliza, ¡perfecto! pero no porque en el original haya un "hell" o un "fuck" o un "milk"...por poner alguno más.
> Las traducciones, insisto, literales, son simplemente erróneas, tanto en cuanto no lo adaptan, insisto a la realidad del lugar de traducción.
> Así pues, me mantengo en mi traducción como "coño" o "cojones" porque, en España, que es mi realidad de traducción, es la más válida, ya que es la más usada. Nos guste o no. Ya que "diablos" "demonios" "coimes" "carambas" "carambitas" (y carambirulás...) son minoritarios.
> Y aunque el que haya preguntado sea norteamericano, britanico, finés, nepalés o de Lepe (un pueblo muy bonito de Huelva) yo le contesto como Español, por mucho que le moleste a quien le moleste.
> Y por cierto, señorita granadina alexacohen, siento haberla dejado sola contestando y defendiendo nuestra traducción (se le han echado al cuello a degüello), pero me ha sido imposible antes. Y ya que se es de Graná....ole ole y ole.


Como simple aclaración, ninguno de los foreros - incluyendo a _Bocha_ cuya autoridad respetamos - que sugirieron '*que diablos te pasa'* pensó en una traducción literal _*hell = diablos*_. Es que simplemente por lo menos 60 millones de personas suelen usarlo así en nuestro Tercer Mundo americano, aunque 40 millones en la Madre Patria usen *coño*. 

No procede por lo tanto el ejemplo propuesto_ : 'Sería como traducir "I am 18 years-old" por "yo soy 18 años viejo'._

_'....me mantengo en mi traducción como "coño" o "cojones" porque, en España, que es mi realidad de traducción, es la más válida'_
Pienso que debes dejar a los demás un espacio para que vivan su propia realidad de traducción, quienes no dirían que es la más válida, sino que a manera de información y simple opinión, para ellos es la usual en el ámbito en que viven. Dejemos por lo tanto que cada uno sea feliz a su manera y utilice la expresión que más se acomode a su entorno lingüistico.

Lo más lamentable al entablarnos en estas polémicas es que de lo ameno y agradable solemos derivar a una cierta acidez y nos olvidemos que el próposito del foro es ayudar al consultante y no enfrascarnos en discusiones bizantinas.


----------



## Blixa

Si, voto por "¿Qué carambas te pasa?" yo la uso muuuuuy seguido, es muy común.


----------



## outkast

¡¿Qué putas pasa en este hilo?!


----------



## Berenguer

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Como simple aclaración, ninguno de los foreros - incluyendo a _Bocha_ cuya autoridad respetamos - que sugirieron '*que diablos te pasa'* pensó en una traducción literal _*hell = diablos*_. Es que simplemente por lo menos 60 millones de personas suelen usarlo así en nuestro Tercer Mundo americano, aunque 40 millones en la Madre Patria usen *coño*.



Cierto, la mayoría siempre tiene razón...se me olvidaba esa máxima. Cachis...



Juan Carlos Garling said:


> _'....me mantengo en mi traducción como "coño" o "cojones" porque, en España, que es mi realidad de traducción, es la más válida'_
> Pienso que debes dejar a los demás un espacio para que vivan su propia realidad de traducción, quienes no dirían que es la más válida, sino que a manera de información y simple opinión, para ellos es la usual en el ámbito en que viven. Dejemos por lo tanto que cada uno sea feliz a su manera y utilice la expresión que más se acomode a su entorno lingüistico.



Insisto, MI realidad es que a MI alrededor se dice "coño", y mi espacio ese que pides que deje, reside ahí, en la realidad del traductor. A mi se me  ha pedido que la traduzca conforme a mi realidad, que es como todo buen traductor ha de hacer, y lo he hecho, y he utilizado, lo que se utiliza en MI espacio, es decir, "coño", "cojones", y por cierto, otra más que se me había olvidado y he oído hoy en la radio (que, para ver si te vale como espacio, yo creo que es un medio de masas) "qué puñetas te pasa". Creo que no he censurado que en otras zonas se utilice algo diferente a lo mio, no soy tan tonto. Simplemente digo, que en MI realidad, en MI espacio (que es compartido por una gran mayoría de españolitos de a pie), se usa lo que se usa, y si no te gusta, pues nada...ya sabes. Sólo tienes que releer mi frase que censuras "en España, que es mi realidad de traducción, es la más válida". Llevo muchos años oyendo hablar a la gente, y creo no errar mucho si digo lo que digo. En tu realidad, la traducción y el uso es otro, enhorabuena. Me alegro de la diversidad, pero no censures lo que yo se o lo que no se sobre mi entorno.



Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Lo más lamentable al entablarnos en estas polémicas es que de lo ameno y agradable solemos derivar a una cierta acidez y nos olvidemos que el próposito del foro es ayudar al consultante y no enfrascarnos en discusiones bizantinas.



Discusión bizantina, en fin, simplemente creo que ninguno nos hemos desviado de la disputa sobre un término lingüístico, y creo que eso no es nada bizantino, sino más bien, discusión sana...hasta que se censura lo que el otro dice. Yo tengo mi opinión, tu la discutes, yo te la recontesto...eso es discutir, hablar, conversar (siempre que se respete al otro...). Y creo que eso ayuda al que ha preguntado, tanto como una simple contestación lineal.


----------



## shyguy84

Asi, although I understand most of what you have all posted, regarding the original question, which of the following is most wise to say without causing serious offense?:
"¿Qué demonios te pasa hoy?" or
"¿Qué coño pasa contigo?" or
"¿Qué hostias te pasa?" or
"¿Qué carambas te pasa?" or
"¿Qué carajo te pasa?" or
"¿Qué diablos te sucede"?

Thanks to all who have posted, it's certainly been a colourful thread!!
Aun aprendiendo muy rapido

RW84


----------



## Berenguer

Without causing serious offense, I'm offering you four, from less to high offense (I insist, without causing serious offense):
1.- ¿Qué carajo te pasa?
2.- ¿Qué puñetas te pasa?
3.- ¿Qué coño pasa contigo?
4.- ¿Qué hostias pasa contigo?

You can use "te pasa" or "pasa contigo".


----------



## ReadingForPleasure

I think the "What the hell is wrong with you?"/ "What the fuck is wrong with you?" distinction is important for those of us not familiar with informal Spanish and who are genuinely interested in the translation.  Although translating "hell" and "fuck" literally doesn't get us anywhere, translating the distinction does. "What the hell is wrong with you?" is less offensive than "What the fuck is wrong with you?"  What actual words are used to translate these degrees of offense are unimportant, but the degree itself is.  Thank you to Berenguer for ranking these expressions - and thanks to everyone in the forum for shedding light on an offensive topic (Couldn't resist!)


----------



## shyguy84

> _I think the "What the hell is wrong with you?"/ "What the fuck is wrong with you?" distinction is important for those of us not familiar with informal Spanish and who are genuinely interested in the translation.  Although translating "hell" and "fuck" literally doesn't get us anywhere, translating the distinction does. "What the hell is wrong with you?" is less offensive than "What the fuck is wrong with you?"  What actual words are used to translate these degrees of offense are unimportant, but the degree itself is.  Thank you to Berenguer for ranking these expressions - and thanks to everyone in the forum for shedding light on an offensive topic (Couldn't resist!)_​


Ditto Readingforpleasure
Mucho gracias a todo


----------



## Namarne

"¿Qué hostias pasa contigo?" is seriously offensive.


----------



## pejeman

Berenguer said:


> En Español, y no resulta ofensivo en grado sumo, se podría decir *¡qué cojones pasa contigo!*, o un *¡de qué coño vas!* (este último ya es un poco más macarrilla, pero muuuuuy usado). Ahora que veo los dos escritos, veo que los españoles tenemos una gran tendencia a llevar todo hacia el mismo terreno...
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que *¿Qué te pasa?* es demasiado light, y el uso de carambas en España no está muy bien visto...lo usa la gente "pija" o "finolis" (en Mexico...creo que se les llama _niños fresa_) cuando no quieren decir una palabrota, entonces usan aproximaciones a tacos tales como "carambas" "coimes" "corcholis" etc...


 
No mi beren. Un ¿Qué te pasa? bien marcado acompañado de un movimiento ascendente del mentón seguido por un brevísimo movimiento descendente del mismo, es muchísimas veces la antesala de los madrazos o chingazos y descuentas o te descuentan.

En cambio si un buen amigo te ve preocupado y te pregunta: ¿Qué chingados te pasa? en tono compasivo pero firme y pasándote el brazo sobre los hombros, es de lo mejor que puedes escuchar.

Como dije, depende de quién y cómo te lo diga.


----------



## Berenguer

pejeman said:


> No mi beren. Un ¿Qué te pasa? bien marcado acompañado de un movimiento ascendente del mentón seguido por un brevísimo movimiento descendente del mismo, es muchísimas veces la antesala de los madrazos o chingazos y descuentas o te descuentan.
> 
> En cambio si un buen amigo te ve preocupado y te pregunta: ¿Qué chingados te pasa? en tono compasivo pero firme y pasándote el brazo sobre los hombros, es de lo mejor que puedes escuchar.
> 
> Como dije, depende de quién y cómo te lo diga.


Si mi peje, como ya he dicho más de una vez, todo depende del contexto. Pero, insisto, aquí en España, si uno quiere bronca, camorra, pelea o como lo quieras llamar, si utiliza la oración "¿qué te pasa?" para iniciarla, la suele adornar con el algún "eh, tú, mamonazo, ¿qué te pasa?...no no no..dime, ¿qué te pasa?" todo dicho mientras se le acerca amenazadoramente y le va dando golpecitos en el pecho. Pero una bronca sin una buena palabrota al principio...es que en serio, no la veo.


----------

